# White face bumble bees don't sting



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Caught a white face bumble bee by hand today. They still don't sting. Used to tie a string around their belly - was cheap ******* fun. Anybody know why white face ones don't sting. Once I grabbed a white face bee, but it was really a black face bee. It didn't take me long to figure it out.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

*white face bees*

I tell you what. It may not sting you, but it can bite the h$(( out of you. A dirt dobber can do the same thing. They dont sting but have a mean bite.


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

I think the white faced ones are called Carpenter Bees.. We used to fly them with Grandma's sewing thread too when we were kids. I can still remember the time my big brother grabbed a black faced one, and like you, it didn't take him long to turn loose of that sucker! Thanks for the flashback!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I guess you have to catch it first to look and see if it ha a white face? LOL


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Third Coast Fishing said:


> I think the white faced ones are called Carpenter Bees.. We used to fly them with Grandma's sewing thread too when we were kids. I can still remember the time my big brother grabbed a black faced one, and like you, it didn't take him long to turn loose of that sucker! Thanks for the flashback!


You are correct,

White faces are Carpenter bees. they will destroy a patio in a few years in not kept in check. But seem to stay away from treated wood.

We had lot of them around the house. Use to catch them and carry them to school. Had teachers that would run out of class because of bees. Took them a year or more to figure out who was behind the bees. Also the bees found there way back to my house. Caught the same one many times.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm not gonna get close enough to ANY bee to find out what color its face is!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It is a carpenter bee. I have a few of them living in some 2x4 roof trim around my shed. They are fun to have around and are totally harmless. The only downside is that I have to give them a fresh 2x4 every couple of years and they poop down the side of the shed.

I have no idea what they feed on, maybe it is the wood. They make a perfect 1/2 hole to live in.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I wish I could get them out of my patio cover. I am concerned that they are going to eat it all up. Their holes do look like a perfect drill hole!


----------



## bobhamm01 (Jul 13, 2019)

*WF Beesw*

Third Coast; They are actually MALE Carpenter bees. Thanks for reminding me. 
I thought the thread thing was fun as a kid also. Now I think I'm gonna try to catch one and tether it for the grand kids.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What's with reviving old threads?
This is 12 years old!


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

We tied locust to sewing ðŸ§µ string with a needle , could walk around with them. Did not know about doing same with bees 
Dang that brings back some memories!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

This old thread thing is weird


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I was reading the thread and Saw Mrs B. Was happy to see here on here then realized the thread was from 2007


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Category5 said:


> This old thread thing is weird


Maybe they had to dig that deep to find something that interested them. :smile:


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> What's with reviving old threads?
> This is 12 years old!


He's the new guy on the block. He joined today.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

We would catch wasps, bumblebees (was a test of your cajones to do it barehanded) and put them in a jar that was upside down on the garage floor. When it would stop flying and walk on the ground, we'd slip the jar over it with the back of the abdomen sticking out. Take a pair of tweezers, tease the rear so it would try to sting. Grab the stinger with tweezers, gently pull on it then cut it off at it's attachment. Voila- instant pet. Tie string around it and fly it around the neighborhood tied to our bikes. They'd still go around blooming bushes to feed.
Big fun...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Wow. Old thread indeed. RIP Melon.

Bees suck!


...but we needem.


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

My luck it would be a chunk of pollen and fall off when I grabbed it


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Black faced bees are racist


----------

